# برنامج coordtrans بالكراك



## محمد mohamed (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم احبائى اعضاء المنتدى المتميز​ 

انا جايب ليكم برنامج تحويل الاحداثيات coordtrans بالكراك​ 




 
والان مع شرح تركيب الكراك ​ 
كل ما عليك فعله هو ان تقوم بنسخ الكراك ووضعه فى ​ 
C:\Program Files\Franson\CoordTrans v2.2​ 
وتقوم بالضغط على كلمه start​ 
وبكده مبروك عليك البرنامج مفعل الى الابد ​ 
والان مع التحميل ​ 
انا رفعت البرنامج على الرابيدشير والى يقدر يرفعه على مواقع تانيه ​ 
عشان الى مش يقدر يحمل من الرابيد شير​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/251968268/CoordTrans.rar.html​ 
فى النهايه ارجو الدعاء​


----------



## سولارلونر (5 يوليو 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل مع الشكر


----------



## محمد mohamed (5 يوليو 2009)

اسف جدا على الخطأ وتم تحديث الرابط على موقع اخر

http://www.4shared.com/file/116087878/8ecabdc2/CoordTrans.html


----------



## اللورد جميل (5 يوليو 2009)

الأخ محمد شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله كل خير وحبذا لو نشرت فكرة بسيطة عن استخدامات البرنامج لتعم الفائدة


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (6 يوليو 2009)

الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك ويوفقك جزيت الف خير


----------



## mustafasas (7 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه الهدية


----------



## igi2 (7 يوليو 2009)

ياريت لو تقول لنا إستخدام البرنامج والفائده منه
وشكرا


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (7 يوليو 2009)

شكراً .............................


----------



## MOAIYED (7 يوليو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر ياعزيزىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## odwan (8 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك فخير الناس أنفعهم للناس
ألف شكر وتقدير


----------



## sur_jeh (8 يوليو 2009)

لك الشكر والتحية ولمن اراد معرفة عن البرنامج فهو يقوم بتحول الاحداثيات الجغرافي الى محلية وبالعكس كذالك يعمل مقارنة مع عدد من الاحداثيات المستعملة في كل دولة والشكر موصول لمن وضع هذا البرنامج هنا


----------



## falconsky2008 (8 يوليو 2009)

ألف شكر على البرنامج وتسلم يمينك وجزاك الله الخير على هذا المجهود ودمت بكل خير


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (11 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك جدا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## محمد mohamed (10 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر على الردود الجميله


----------



## queenstar (7 أغسطس 2010)

thank's so much


----------



## احمد سيد على حفنى (8 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط الاخر لا يعمل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zzaghal (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور
ولكن الرابط الجديد لا يعمل


----------



## hosh123 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الففففففففففف شكر


----------



## Ahmed MIMOUNI (30 أبريل 2011)

مشكور أخي العزيز و لكن الرابط لا يعمل فهل بالإمكان إيجاد رابط آخر
و جزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## Eng.WOLF (30 أبريل 2011)

ولا رابط اشتغل .. الملف المطلوب محذوف أو تالف .. تحياتي


----------



## mzs_953 (16 نوفمبر 2014)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## rozzasaif (25 مارس 2015)

ممكن ترجع تنشر الرابط مرة تانية ... الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## خالد القدسي 1 (11 أبريل 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل ياريت لوحد حمل البرنامج او الكراك يعيد ارساله ولكم جزيل اشكر


----------



## خالد القدسي 1 (11 أبريل 2015)

هذا رابط لأحد الاخوة في المنتدى فيه البرنامج مع الكراك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t333608.html


----------



## وليد قاسم حسين (12 أبريل 2015)

شكرا اخي العزيز 
الرابط اشتغل


----------



## عزمي حماد (12 أبريل 2015)

تحذيييييييير ...  يا اخوان هذا الملف يحتوي على مجموعة فايروسات وهذه اسماؤها :
Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon!O
W32/GameCrack.B.gen!Eldorado
W32/GameCrack.B.gen!Eldorado
Virus.Win32.Parite
Patch Crack 
​


----------



## عبدالباسط المكرسي (10 مايو 2015)

مناشده عاجله اريد البرنامج م الكراك لفرانسون franson لو تكرمتم


----------

